# Horloge voor een 16 jarige jongen? Willen jullie meedenken



## ViktorV

Ik ben op zoek naar een verjaardagskado voor een jongen die 16 wordt.
En zou het prettig vinden als ik wat suggesties zou krijgen

Moet wel een beetje robuust zijn, redelijk waterdicht. Maar niet te sportief, zijn kledingstijl is meer gekleed dan bijv een G-Shock
Mechanisch zou cool zijn, maar vraag me af of het robuust genoeg is. 

Budget +/-€ 400.

Ik hoor graag van jullie


----------



## Martin18

Een horloge is zeker een erg leuk cadeau voor een jongen van 16.
Nu is uw zoek-criterium nogal breed en is het lastig om een precies goed horloge te kiezen.

Voor de 400 euro range zou ik zelf (18 jaar oud) gaan voor een Hamilton of een Longines horloge.

Enkele suggesties:




























Succes verder nog met de zoektocht


----------



## boeing767

Tissot PRC 200, deze kocht ik van mijn eerste baantje (als fulltimer), bevalt tot op de dag van vandaag prima.... Hij past zowel prima bij een t-shirt als een pak 
Hij is er in verschillende versies en kleuren. Prijs ligt tussen de 300 en 400 euro (wel een quartz).









Kwam hier ook een zelfde soort discussie tegen:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/recommended-watch-my-style-age-664990.html


----------



## Inca Bloc

16 jarige? Hij zal wel of een ruig horloge, of een horloge vol snufjes willen dan.....

Seiko SKA579P2 horloge | Wereldhorloges.nl







Diesel DZ7296 horloge | Wereldhorloges.nl







Vostok Europe NH35A-2255146E horloge | Wereldhorloges.nl







Luminox 3089 horloge | Wereldhorloges.nl







Seiko SSC021P1 horloge | Wereldhorloges.nl







Casio PRW-2500T-7ER horloge | Wereldhorloges.nl







Suunto Ambit2 Black (19561000) | Wereldhorloges.nl







Buddha to Buddha Aquatic Explorer No.1 BTB.M.D.3H.02 horloge | Wereldhorloges.nl








Boven de klokjes staat telkens de bestel-link,
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## T_I

Ik zie beide uitersten, of een hele drukke klok of een hele rustige. Ik zou zeggen dat het er ana ligt wat ie nu draagt. Voor zo'n bedrag zou ik het leuk vinden als het horloge even mee kan gaan, dus gezien de leeftijd moet ie zeker tegen een stootje en een plens water/bier/... kunnen. Mechanisch lijkt me handig, voor je hetweet denkt ie 'batterijtje leeg, ik haal wel ene nieuw horloge'.


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> gezien de leeftijd moet ie zeker tegen een stootje en een plens water/bier/... kunnen. Mechanisch lijkt me handig, voor je hetweet denkt ie 'batterijtje leeg, ik haal wel ene nieuw horloge'.


 ik denk eerder aan een solar van Seiko of Citizen dan, blijft lopen, en gaat ook niet "kapot"...


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> ik denk eerder aan een solar van Seiko of Citizen dan, blijft lopen, en gaat ook niet "kapot"...


Gezien de gevoeligheid van de huidige generatie voor vanalles en nogwat kan het verstandig zijn om voor iets te gaan zonder stroombron. Ik heb op m'n 39e gemerkt dat ik er niet tegen kon en al enkele decennia een te hoog stress niveau had door quartz. (maar ik ben dan ook een rare gast :-d)


----------



## Bidle

Ik zou de laatste Pro-trek kopen.

Horloge is lang niet zo groot als zijn voorgangers en heeft echt te veel functies om op te noemen. Daarnaast ook erg degelijk en kunnen tegen een stootje. Er zijn veel verschillende modellen qua kleurtjes en materiaal. Google maar eens op PRW-3000. Hier twee van mij:


Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

ViktorV said:


> Moet wel een beetje robuust zijn, redelijk waterdicht. Maar niet te sportief, zijn kledingstijl is meer gekleed dan bijv een G-Shock
> Mechanisch zou cool zijn, maar vraag me af of het robuust genoeg is.


Ik ben omwille van mijn job steevast "klassiek" gekleed, en dan vind ik het toch erg leuk om er een "stoer" horloge bij te dragen, om je een beetje de "rebel" te kunnen voelen  . Een beetje zoals de Range-Rover, chique-sportief, je zal hem zelden ofroad gaan rijden, maar je wéét dat het kàn ;-) .


----------



## Dixit

Indien de 16-jarige iets mechanisch en exclusiefs wil en daarnaast ook graag iets stijlvols, dan kan je ook 'vintage' gaan. Zoek iets leuks op E-bay, test dat leuks zelf even uit en overweeg het horloge eerst een servicebeurt te laten geven, voordat je het afgeeft.

Ik droeg op mijn zestiende dit horloge. Het is nu gestopt met tikken, maar er is waarschijnlijk ook niet veel waarde aan verloren gegaan - tenzij de kenners nu ineens een exclusief vintage horloge herkennen. ;-) Het is zeker exclusief, want veel ouder dan de drager zelf.









Daarnaast kan je natuurlijk ook neo-vintage gaan. Mijn splinternieuwe Amphibia 060007 heeft ongeveer dezelfde stijl, maar hij kwam wel met twee jaar garantie.


----------



## boeing767

Het probleem aan het geven van horloges vind ik dat de keuze zo persoonlijk is.... Wellicht omdat wij als horlogeliefhebbers extra kritisch zijn, maar als ik van iemand een horloge als kado krijg dan denk ik dat de kans klein is dat ik hem ECHT mooi vind.... Geef je weinig om horloges dan zal het acceptatieniveau waarschijnlijk ook beter zijn, maar ik blijf dit altijd een gok vinden (helemaal voor zo'n hoog bedrag)....

Het laatste horloge wat ik gekregen had was van mijn schoonvader.









Niet echt mijn smaak :think:

Maar aan de andere kant, zijn doel was om voor het behalen van mijn bachelor een zo lelijk mogelijk horloge te geven.... Volgens mij is ie daar wel in geslaagd


----------



## T_I

boeing767 said:


> Maar aan de andere kant, zijn doel was om voor het behalen van mijn bachelor een zo lelijk mogelijk horloge te geven.... Volgens mij is ie daar wel in geslaagd


Zie het alseen uitdaging om een nog lelijker horloge te vinden. Succes. :-!


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Het laatste horloge wat ik gekregen had was van mijn schoonvader.
> Niet echt mijn smaak :think:Maar aan de andere kant, zijn doel was om voor het behalen van mijn bachelor een zo lelijk mogelijk horloge te geven.... Volgens mij is ie daar wel in geslaagd


 Missie volbracht zo zou ik zeggen.... ;-)


----------



## boeing767

T_I said:


> Zie het alseen uitdaging om een nog lelijker horloge te vinden. Succes. :-!


Geen idee of deze nog lelijker is :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Geen idee of deze nog lelijker is :-d


 ze zien er alletwee "ongeneeslijk ziek" uit :-d


----------



## Dixit

Die twee monsters zijn toch van dezelfde serie ? Diesel ?

Over smaken valt niet te twisten, maar van die serie heb ik toch altijd gedacht dat lelijkheid wel degelijk universeel is. 
Toch niet: ze worden verkocht en dan niet alleen aan schoonvaders die hun schoonzoon op een monstruositeit willen trakteren.

Daarentegen wilde de OP meer een advies over een 'dress watch'. De 16-jarige ontvanger houdt van dress watches. Welnu, die klasse van horloges is meestal wel zo neutraal, dat de gever er geen uitschuiver mee kan uithalen.
(Nieuwe uitdaging: een horloge vinden dat de één als dress watch betitelt en de ander als monsterlijk ding)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Die twee monsters zijn toch van dezelfde serie ? Diesel ?
> 
> Over smaken valt niet te twisten, maar van die serie heb ik toch altijd gedacht dat lelijkheid wel degelijk universeel is.
> Toch niet: ze worden verkocht en dan niet alleen aan schoonvaders die hun schoonzoon op een monstruositeit willen trakteren.
> 
> Daarentegen wilde de OP meer een advies over een 'dress watch'. De 16-jarige ontvanger houdt van dress watches. Welnu, die klasse van horloges is meestal wel zo neutraal, dat de gever er geen uitschuiver mee kan uithalen.
> (Nieuwe uitdaging: een horloge vinden dat de één als dress watch betitelt en de ander als monsterlijk ding)


OP "veronderstelt" dat het zo moet zijn, niets is zo onvoorspelbaar als een tiener. "Don't judge a book by it's cover".......Dit is een leeftijd waarop jongens toch wat "stoerder" worden, vrienden met een scooter, uitgaan, éérste keer pintjes, eerste liefje etc....een "dresswatch pur-sang" overleeft niet tot zijn 18e aangezien de jongen op een leeftijd is waarop àlles in een stroomversnelling zit....Onderschat nooit de kracht van wakker wordende hormonen ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

ViktorV said:


> Ik ben op zoek naar een verjaardagskado voor een jongen die 16 wordt.
> En zou het prettig vinden als ik wat suggesties zou krijgen
> 
> Moet wel een beetje robuust zijn, redelijk waterdicht. Maar niet te sportief, zijn kledingstijl is meer gekleed dan bijv een G-Shock
> Mechanisch zou cool zijn, maar vraag me af of het robuust genoeg is.
> 
> Budget +/-€ 400.
> 
> Ik hoor graag van jullie


Ik heb hier al een paar leuke suggesties gezien, en ga er toch nog een paar Japanners en (EU)-Russen aan toevoegen...

Hoe die 16-jarige kerel er hormonaal aan toe is kan ik van hieruit moeilijk bepalen, maar gezien de kledingstijl 'gekleed' is zoals de topicstarter aangaf doe ik volgende suggesties...

Seiko Alpinist SARB017, 38 mm Diameter, automaat, past eigenlijk bij elke gelegenheid, prachtige afwerking volgens prijs:








Seiko SARG007, 40mm diameter, automaat, saffierglas en fijne finish inbegrepen...








Oriënt M-Force, 46 mm, auto, saffierglas, sportief of casual geen enkel probleem met zoiets...








Vostok Ekranoplan, 47mm, tritium verlichting, automatic 2432 Vostok Russian movement, rond de 420 €...









Grtz,

John


----------



## T_I

Met meer dan 2.5x zo oud vind ik de Alpinist wel een leuke. Vooral de knipoog naar Rolex met die urenwijzer, geinig. (in elk geval zonder zo'n lelijk vergrootglas boven de datum)

Maar tja, ik heb ook een kleine pols waar een 38mm goed op past.


----------



## Sjors

Een mooie Seiko 5-er zou misschien goed voor hem zijn. Die hoeven ook niet heel duur te zijn. Ik heb hier wat jongens en meisjes in dezelfde leeftijdscategorie rondlopen en weet dus dat (zeker bij jongens, maar ook bij de meiden) een robuust glas en mechaniek een must is. Zit trouwens TW Steel niet binnen jouw budget? Hier op school zie je overigens veel G-Shocks lopen, maar dan de "goedkopere" modellen (<€150.-). 
Je zou ook eens naar de piloot modellen van G-Shock kunnen kijken, als de GW-3000 of de GW-A1000. Die zien er heel way anders uit en de gewone modellen vallen nog net in je budget. Hoef je gelijk nooit meer gelijk te zetten of een batterij in te doen (voor €150 extra heb je er trouwens een met een mooie zwart bracelet, in plaats van een polyurethaan bandje.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Inca Bloc

Sjors said:


> Een mooie Seiko 5-er zou misschien goed voor hem zijn. Die hoeven ook niet heel duur te zijn. Ik heb hier wat jongens en meisjes in dezelfde leeftijdscategorie rondlopen en weet dus dat (zeker bij jongens, maar ook bij de meiden) een robuust glas en mechaniek een must is. Zit trouwens TW Steel niet binnen jouw budget? Hier op school zie je overigens veel G-Shocks lopen, maar dan de "goedkopere" modellen (<€150.-).
> Je zou ook eens naar de piloot modellen van G-Shock kunnen kijken, als de GW-3000 of de GW-A1000. Die zien er heel way anders uit en de gewone modellen vallen nog net in je budget. Hoef je gelijk nooit meer gelijk te zetten of een batterij in te doen (voor €150 extra heb je er trouwens een met een mooie zwart bracelet, in plaats van een polyurethaan bandje.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1419222
> 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


You go Sjors!!!
Ware het niet dat je lettertjes steevast zo groot zijn, en Inca geïntimideerd is door grote letters, 
(dromen etc, vraag maar niets :-d ) zou ik zeggen dat je visie naadloos aansluit op de mijne ...
(in een vorig leven was Inca ooit pedagoog.)
Dus, ik vind dat Sjors gelijk heeft! 

PS: Edit is omdat : Inca met zichzelf in conflict lag/ligt mbt jou/jouW te implementeren ( YAEH Incaaaaa!!!! :-d )in een zin, ten overstaan van Sjors en dus ieder punt van conflict met zichzelf, vervangen heeft door "je"... ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Inca Bloc said:


> Ware het niet dat je lettertjes steevast zo groot zijn, en Inca geïntimideerd is door grote letters, ;-)


Sorry, Inca. Ik ben licht dyslectisch en hou van een wat groter lettertype. Dat doe ik al sinds de upgrade (2006) in het G-Shock Forum. Bij de start van Kaliber in 2010 had ik mezelf voorgenomen een bescheiden lettertype te gebruiken. Soms slipt er een postje tussendoor blijkbaar (zag het ook niet op m'n iPhone).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Inca Bloc

Sjors said:


> Sorry, Inca. Ik ben licht dyslectisch en hou van een wat groter lettertype.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


eho bdeole ej rSjos? :-d


----------



## JohnGo

Het idee van Sjors kwa Seiko 5 kan ook wel leuke resultaten opleveren, deze zou max. 250 € kosten, als je een beetje shopt op het WWW kan het nog heel wat goedkoper...
43mm diameter, 100m WR, 4R36 automatic kaliber, gegraveerde bezel, beetje stoer, beetje bling, beetje style en wederom voor deze prijs mooi afgewerkt |>

Seiko SRP481 Neo Monster:




























pics copyright Yeomanseiko.com


----------



## vadimvt

Indien het geen mechanische moet zijn, kijk eens naar Antoine Arnaud! Ik heb vorig jaar zelf eentje gekocht en ik krijg er constant complimenten over! Net iets minder dan 200 euro, dus zeker niet duur! 









Nu heb ik net de Steinhart Ocean One besteld. Enorm goeie kwaliteit voor 400 euro! En alleen vol lof op watchuseek als je gaat kijken naar Steinhart!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## boeing767

vadimvt said:


> Indien het geen mechanische moet zijn, kijk eens naar Antoine Arnaud! Ik heb vorig jaar zelf eentje gekocht en ik krijg er constant complimenten over! Net iets minder dan 200 euro, dus zeker niet duur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nu heb ik net de Steinhart Ocean One besteld. Enorm goeie kwaliteit voor 400 euro! En alleen vol lof op watchuseek als je gaat kijken naar Steinhart!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Vraag me af of die jongen gezien de leeftijd van deze topic inmiddels niet al 16 is :-d (en al een horloge gehad heeft).
Maar deel je mening, Steinhart heeft leuke Ocean/Flieger modellen voor dat geld!


----------



## Inca Bloc

aangezien de topic nu toch al even staat ben ik wel héél benieuwd wat het geworden is? ik volg deze draad af en toe, maar OP lijkt verdwenen....het zou IMHO netjes zijn van OP als hij er ofwel een punt achter zet dmv ons te zeggen wat hij nu gekozen heeft, of te melden dat de topic nog steeds actueel is....


----------

